# Acute Mastitis



## btadlock1 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not unltra-familiar w/OBGYN, so please bear with my ignorance...

I'm trying to audit a chart for a post-partum problem E/M. The patient presented with acute mastitis. I've got an EPF History, Detailed Exam, and Moderate MDM documented. The provider had picked 99213 for the visit. 

Is acute mastitis a severe enough problem to warrant a 99214? 

If I could change anything about the CPT book, I'd put a LOT more clinical examples in it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Brandi,

If you counted out a detailed exam and moderate, it qualifies a 99214.
I would think it is possible to reach this level, especially if medication is prescribed.

Have a great day

Barbara


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 18, 2011)

MJ4ever said:


> Hi Brandi,
> 
> If you counted out a detailed exam and moderate, it qualifies a 99214.
> I would think it is possible to reach this level, especially if medication is prescribed.
> ...



Medication was prescribed - antibiotics and painkillers, as well as special instructions on self-care. Honestly, the doctor was 1 HPI element away from having a comprehensive history, so I think the notes qualify for a solid 99214, but I just wanted to be sure that mastitis is a somewhat serious ailment that wouldn't have resolved without intervention, before telling the doctor that she shorted herself on payment. From what I remember hearing about it, I didn't think it was a trivial problem, but like I said before - I'm not too keen on OBGYN issues...

I appreciate it!


----------



## annakilker (Apr 18, 2011)

*Acute mastitis*

I would agree with the doctor and bill level of service 99213.  The problem is acute; however no additional studies are ordered and the risk level is low at this time because there are no complications.  

I agree with you more examples in the CPT section of E/M would really help.  I am really trying to understand E/M coding so I am looking forward to reading the advice of additional  experienced E/M coders to help with this one.


----------

